# Where can I get my nsfw art printed?



## Redprincess (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello, I'm new here so forgive me if this is the wrong forum.  It was recommended I ask the fur affinity my question.

So I draw some NSFW art and sell prints of them at conventions.  However I am looking for a quality printing company I can order from instead of doing it from home.  I'd like to supply a higher quality to my paying customers but most shops local and online say No-no to adult content.

Any suggestions as to where I can have that done?

Thankies! ☆


----------



## UBA (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi! 

You could look into applying as an artist with Inked Fur: InkedFur

If you're accepted, you'd be able to order your prints at a discounted rate so you could go ahead and sell them at conventions. It'd also double as a handy dandy online storefront.

Hope this helps.

-UBA


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah Ink a bunny is pretty good place to go for that!

Although question...howcome you can't just print it at home like you said you could? Wouldn't the quality of a print be the same?


----------

